# Clothesline: coated metal, nylon, cotton?



## Ashlee (Sep 4, 2009)

Which do you prefer and why? I am happily using a clothesline for the first time, but I currently have a coated metal one and once it is full it sags terribly. It seems that a nylon one would be easier to tighten, but wouldn't be as long-lasting.

Also, is a pully useful? I like the idea of not having to move down the line, pushing my basket every few feet.


Thanks!


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

If you think a wire stretches, you should see what nylon does. 

Though honestly, are you sagging because the line is stretching, or because the posts are bowing inwards? The longer the clothes line, the worse the problem.

Wire rusts and stains clothes. Plastic coatings help, but they crack, and rust seeps through. Good cloth clothes line doesn't stretch much, stays clean, and still gets replaced every year or two typically.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

My (wire) clothesline sags when loaded, too. Just get a long pole-I have a long sturdy tree branch with a natural "v" shape at the end that nicely holds the wire higher when placed in the middle of the clothesline. Works like a charm. Don't you just love that sun-dried smell your clean laundry has now?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The longer the line, the more the sag. You might be able to put a temporary support in the middle, think "A" frame with a notch at the top of the A to let the line rest in. Metal wire can also be tensioned more if you use a turnbuckle, but you stand a chance of ripping out one of the eyebolts or whatever you use to tie it off. Nylon is miserable about stretching and can be dangerous when it breaks under stress. The umbrella frame clotheslines were an improvement for most people, since you can stand in one spot and rotate the frame. Since the lines are unsupported only for about 8' or less, sags aren't a problem either. Making one is fairly simple, especially considering the prices of the manufactured ones.

http://www.urbanclotheslines.com/store/1303325/category/397420


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I've got nylon-wrapped plastic line strung among a line of pine trees, several sections, maximum length 8'. Even with the lines filled, they sag very little. As Harry Chickpea said, the longer the line, the greater the sag. 

I've had these nylon/plastic lines up for well over 5 years. I don't know if it matters (I suspect it does) but mine are predominantly in shade.

Hope that helps.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea sounds like you need to add a turnbuckle but as said watch the posts its connected to, a long 20'+ length may need a middle support. But yea the nylon coated metal has the least amount of stretch.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

We are satisfied with the type of line you use.We had number nine wire before and got rust on the clothes.I keep the four lines stretched pretty tight and they are about twelve feet long.


----------



## Ashlee (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. 

I will definitely consider one of the umbrella styles. Takes up less space too.

What about using this for cord? http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...510103&cm_ite=0030002517534a&_requestid=58920

We have some that I may be able to use (if DH agrees). Seems like it would be stronger than regular nylon...


Anyone use the pully?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

One of my rentals had the umbrella thing.. I didn't like it.
The clothes in the middle were never as dry as the ones on the outside and if you had to replace the line.. sheesh, what a pain.
I use the cheap clotheslines and when they start to get baggy and saggy I just pull them tight and slide the loop over the post and I have a tight line again!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

The clothesline was almost the first thing we put here when we moved 30 years ago. It's a heavy metal T post on each end that's set in concrete in the ground about 3 feet. The lines are vinyl-coated metal set on the turn screws that adjust for tension. It's as sturdy now as it was the day we set it into the ground and it's been heavily loaded down over the years. We set the posts in a North/South position so the clothing on the lines would catch the East/West winds.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i use my umbrell lines for a bird feeder hanger . my real line is coated wire on trees and i havent had any problems with stretching--or cracking (at least not yet).


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

The best clothesline I've ever had was a heavy metal T post on each end that was set in concrete in the ground, and I believe galvanized wire, not cotton or plastic/vinyl. I just wiped down the wires before hanging clothes (which I do with the plastic or vinyl now). 

At the moment I just have the vinyl lines strung around 2 large trees and if needed, I use a Y shaped tree branch to hold the line up if it sags. I'm using this until I can get the metal posts put in properly (someone gave them to me).


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We use elec fence wire.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Mine is the vinyl coated wire with post set in concrete with a cross piece with just large metal eyes and I have been using it for years. DH tightens them if they need it but they seldom do.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Mine are galvanized wires from tree to tree and i have 2 lines and it holds quiet a bit of weight...was here when i bought the place 8 yrs. ago and still holding up...clothes pens thats another thing...i forget to bring them inside sometimes and birds poop in the bag...yuk..


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I use all cotton line. Yes, it stretches, but I have eyebolts that it runs through and I tie it on with quick release knots. So when it gets stretched, I just pull the loose end, untying the knot, pull it tight, and re-tie.

Alot of people don't like cotton line because it rots, but I've had my current clothes line since we moved in in 2003, and I've only had to replace the lines once so far, after about 5 years. I'd much rather do that than deal with wires that rust, plastic that cracks in the cold then flakes off, and stuff that is hard to tighten when it gets saggy.

When I did replace the lines last time I saved all the pieces that were still good, as it seemed to be only spots that rotted out. Those good pieces have been recycled as strings for my bean poles, ropes to hang chickens off of when butchering, strings for making straight rows when planting the garden, etc.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

have used all of the above, including the umbrella which i hated..and i agree that i also prefer the cotton ones in our cold north..the coated ones tend to break in the cold and send your clothes onto the ground.

sure you have to replace the cotton ones every 8 to 10 years..but it isn't any great expense and you can use the good parts later.

i also agree that having an overly long line is just foolish..it is just as easy to make more shorter ones..and then you have no need to brace up the centers.

i am puttinig in a new line system this year..we are building a new 48 x 10 deck off of our laundry room door..replacing the smaller deck that is there that was built from salvage lumber as a temp deck..(going to reuse that lumber for raised beds etc)

when i put in the new deck i'm going to put in some extra long posts with cross members for the lines..if you put your eye bolts through the crossmemebers, they don't work loose, like screw in types..so we'll be doing that..putting the crossmemebers on the back side of the posts to add more support and using two posts at each end..for extra support as well.

one nice thing i can see already about doing it this way..is that it will be 5 steps from my washer and over a solid deck, which can be shovelled or swept of snow all winter and will be high and dry..no walking in wet grass, or snow to hang up clothes no matter what time of year.. what a blessing this will be....will probably post photos when it is finished..sometimes later this summer


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the umbrella type. i do agree that the clothes on the outside dry faster, but I can't complain ,we don't have any tree's in the back yard, and my poor neighbor would fall over if I put one with the tpost.He does well to deal with my small one.
But as far as the drying thing, its windy enough here in Kansas that eventually they will dry.
Good luck in which ever you choose. I love hanging out my clothes


----------

